# Do you want NVENC?



## shkhln (Apr 9, 2021)

State your displeasure with its absence there: https://forums.developer.nvidia.com/t/cuda-and-nv-un-register-os-un-lock-user-pages/174678.

(However, please, avoid praising AMD, their GPU computing story is a total mess and "my next GPU will be AMD" statements make us look like a bunch of clowns. You aren't going to scare Nvidia's engineers by threatening them with non-competition, they aren't dumb.)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2021)

Done.


----------



## Jose (Apr 9, 2021)

Same.


----------



## tingo (Apr 10, 2021)

Also done (heh - I had to register again, I haven't been to that site since the last petition).


----------



## Beastie7 (Apr 10, 2021)

No


----------



## shkhln (Apr 10, 2021)

_(looking at the thread in question)_ We need use cases, a few concrete complaints are much better than a generic bot-like pileup.


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 17, 2021)

I do massage:








						CUDA and /(nv_(un|)register|os_(un|)lock)_user_pages/
					

Hello, I am interested in the nvidia driver and I want to see support for this in FreeBSD




					forums.developer.nvidia.com
				








--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA/videos
Site (download ISO/IMG): https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github (internet installer): https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com


----------



## shkhln (Apr 18, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> I do massage


We are doomed.


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 18, 2021)

Sorry, I change message (add "FreeBSD" word)


shkhln said:


> We are doomed.


FreeBSD is *BEST *operating system
and
I think that everything will be fine, you just need to wait


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 18, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> you just need to wait



The only question is how long...


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 18, 2021)

This is temporary global world problem (economic, coronovirus, confrontation of countries). Just wait...
At least we have Heroes III Hota  

All FreeBSD distributions are stored on servers in the cloud. It is reliable. Also, work can be continued along the drm-kmod path (if possible)


----------



## shkhln (Apr 18, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> I think that everything will be fine, you just need to wait





Alexander88207 said:


> The only question is how long...


FYI, I actually linked the patch I'm using in the question. You know, just in case.


----------



## astyle (May 5, 2021)

Dunno what's up with that... I'm under impression that as long as you have Nvidia drivers installed, you can use nvenc just fine... multimedia/ffmpeg and multimedia/handbrake can be compiled with support for nvenc just fine. Please reply and correct me if that's not the case. Besides, Nvidia's stuff has traditionally worked very well under FreeBSD, even better than AMD. And this is coming from someone who has an all-AMD FreeBSD 13-RELEASE setup that actually works great.


----------



## shkhln (May 6, 2021)

astyle said:


> I'm under impression that as long as you have Nvidia drivers installed, you can use nvenc just fine... multimedia/ffmpeg and multimedia/handbrake can be compiled with support for nvenc just fine. Please reply and correct me if that's not the case.


Do you ever verify your claims? It's not there by default and it won't run if you simply compile it, although NVENC depends on a dedicated hardware codec it still requires CUDA (at least) for initialization. That means you need the aforementioned kernel driver patch in addition to the _libnvidia-encode.so_ and _libcuda.so_ libraries.


----------



## shkhln (May 16, 2022)

As promised: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=264027.


----------



## astyle (May 16, 2022)

shkhln said:


> As promised: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=264027.


This did take more than a year... I actually forgot about it until just now. But still, thanks for the f/u !

But yeah, this did show me that AMD GPU's are handled quite differently from NVidia. I personally prefer and use AMD stuff, but it's still interesting to know what's going on in other aisles of the  market.


----------

